# Jealous Golden



## mwick (Feb 24, 2012)

My 6 year old Golden is extremely jealous over the 3 year old Shitzu.

The main problem is that the little one is able to go under beds and sleep.

When the larger Golden, who cant fit tries she winds up getting kicked out of the room because the kids are tripping over her.

If I'm loving my Golden and she hears footsteps of the little one she starts to obsess over where the little on is and her demeanor changes.

I give more attention to the Golden, but she is becoming more possessive and is not sharing the love. If I push her away to let the little one get some love she seems to lie in depression.

Any advice out there?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have any advise but wanted to bump it up incase someone out there can help. I only have one dog so I don't have that problem. I hope someone else will offer some help to your problem. Good luck!


----------



## mwick (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> When the larger Golden, who cant fit tries she winds up getting kicked out of the room because the kids are tripping over her.


I guess my first thought is it would be a good idea to teach your kids to be considerate of where they put their feet. Learning experience. 

If the bedroom was 'her place' before the little dog came around and the kids are now ignoring her or kicking her out of her place, it is no wonder that she is stressed and has not been given a chance to form a healthy buddy system mentality towards the little interloper. 

I assume that you brought the little dog in after her... and it's really turned her world upside down. 

I have no idea how my guy would deal if he suddenly went from sleeping in my room at night to be kicked out into the hall.

I could have totally misread this, but you need to make sure your dog has her safe secure place in the house. And I don't mean crated in the kitchen or mud room while the little dog is with her people. 



> I give more attention to the Golden, but she is becoming more possessive and is not sharing the love. If I push her away to let the little one get some love she seems to lie in depression.


Personally speaking - I _would _pay attention to the other dog. I wouldn't encourage the jealousy thing by ignoring the little fluffmuff. And both dogs get equal time. But both dogs should get the attention, interaction, love that they are used to receiving.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is a jealous golden also. She is jealous of my DH and I hugging. She cannot stand to be left out!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What does the Golden do when you say her demeanor changes or she is acting possessive of you?


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry don't have any suggestions about the jealousy thing. Hope you get some good advice here.

Both our goldens want to be in the middle of it when my husband and I hug. We usually squat down and include them, but always wondered why??


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If she is jealous that your little dog can go under beds and sleep, can you block it off so your little one can't get under thre?


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

My Golden, Jinger, is jealous too. When we give Noah (our lab) attention she tries to wiggle her way between us and our lab. She also has a herding thing she does. If I'm on the couch and Noah is on the couch Jinger has to be on the couch too. She loves Noah but doesn't want him to get attention when it can be given to her. 

I can't wait to see how she reacts to the puppy we're getting in May. I'm thinking she'll mother it and try to keep Noah away becasue she does that when a friend comes over and brings his golden puppy.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

i have found with Pumba (and i am sure it goes for the breed) that she is just so loving of affection and loves to be included in everything, that she feels all attention should be her attention. my grandparents have a farm dog that stays outside and when they are both out and people are around they both go for attention, but i find since the outside dog is smaller than Pumba, she just pushes her aside to get all the attention. i have worked on correcting this to having her sit and calm down, then petting them both at the same time so they see the other is not getting any more than they are. Pumba does the same inside with our cats, if we are petting or talking to them, she comes and pushes her way in i'll have her lay down and she looks so depressed and upset, but i always go and give her affection after as well so she feels like she is not forgotten. i wouldn't want to say golden's are needy, since it sounds like such a bad way of putting it, but from my experience she is definitely something else and is very emotional


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my first golden wasnt too thrilled when I brought a second puppy into the house and she had some "jealousy" issues. what helped was taking a "pack walk" everyday and playtime both together and individually. for individual play time I would play fetch with my older one separately everyday (her favourite game naturally lol) and for the pup we had inside play time. this way they still get their alone time with you and bonding time with each other.


----------

